# Southern States Bareboat Companies



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm putting togther an all inclusive directory of every bareboat charter company doing business along our southern coast from Texas to the Keys and up the eastern seaboard through North Carolina...and the Bahamas.

I don't want to leave anyone out so please any company that you know of - no need to have first hand experience, just a company name will do (any link or contact info would be great).

Yes, I'm scouring the internet etc but I want to list every single 'mom 'n pop' bareboat charter operator and not miss anyone - bareboat only plz - not interested in 'crewed charters' at this time.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jtsails (Mar 14, 2011)

There are 3 companies that I have found in N. Carolina.
Carolina Wind Yachting Carolina Wind Yachting Center : Pacific Seacraft, Zodiac and Brokerage Boats which has a 3 boat fleet consisting of a Catalina 36 and 42 and a Saga 409.

Oriental School of Sailing Oriental's School Of Sailing | Learn To Sail In Oriental NC which has a three boat fleet with a C&C 24, Cal 24, and a Beneteau 343.

Whittaker Creek Yacht Harbor WCYH which has a single Hunter 41 available.

I'm not sure how Irene has changed things, these areas all had a tremendous amount of storm surge. I'm booked to charter the Beneteau 343 from oriental sailing school this coming weekend but have not been able to contact them yet (they don't have power back on yet and I'm certain that their office was flooded).
James


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, just the sort of info I'm hoping for!

Also, I've not sailed the upper Gulf coast, Texas or the Carolina's sooo if anybody has any thoughts on itineraries for a few days bareboat charter trip please include that also.

Thanks!


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is a place in Corpus Christi that has bareboat charters. I have no experience with them.

Yachting Center of Corpus Christi

In this area, you have anchorages around Corpus Christi Bay and the surrounding bays.

You can visit the Matagorda Island State Park. It is a closed state park but there are docks or you can anchor (recommended as there are lots of raccoons that will find their way onto your boat). This give you access to a remote stretch of Matagorda Island with beaches and an old runway. It is likely you will not see anyone else.

You can marina hop and go to Rockport, Port Aransas, Ingleside, etc. If you time it right, you can go to little festivals at some of the towns.

Anchoring out, you have good crabbing off your boat and have good fishing with a dinghy or kayak. There are a number of kayak trails such as Lighthouse Lakes and Mustang Island (TPWD: Coastal Trails | Texas Paddling Trails). You can sail to an anchorage and then kayak parts of the trails at your leisure for recreation, birdwatching, or fishing.


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice lookin' boat Alanbc, thanks for the tips. Never sailed that area but I'd like to in the next year or so.
Thanks!


----------

